# Noob here: Will I need two Tivos?



## BruinGuy (Apr 16, 2015)

At my house I have a Windows Media Center (with cable card tuner) for me and a FIOS DVR for my wife. We have two different DVRs because she doesn't want to see all of my recordings clogging up her list of recordings. I currently have about 350 recordings and she likes to keep hers tidy and neat.

I'm replacing my WMC DVR with a Tivo Roamio Plus. I'd like to replace her FIOS DVR with the same Tivo, combining them into one. The question I have is whether or not I can categorize her recordings separately from mine so that when she goes to see recorded programs she doesn't see mine in the same list as hers. Is such a thing possible?

If not, then maybe we need two Tivos. That brings up a couple of questions:
1) How do two Tivos in the same room react to each remote control? Can each remote be designated for a specific Tivo?

2) I want to put Tivo Minis in other rooms. Can they switch back and forth between Tivos? Or are they tied to a specific Tivo?

Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## elborak (Jul 15, 2014)

BruinGuy said:


> How do two Tivos in the same room react to each remote control? Can each remote be designated for a specific Tivo?


Yes.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Hi. Quick answers since my typing is slow and someone will chime in. A Mini can select which TiVo it is using. TiVo on a network can copy or play programs from any TiVo on the network. A TiVo doesn't have "user profiles", but it has been requested. More to follow I'm sure.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

1) Yes there is a way to have multiple TiVos in the same room without them conflicting. TiVo supports up to 9 different codes for IR or if you just use the RF remotes that come with the Roamios they wont conflict at all. (they are paired to a specific TiVo)

2) The Mini is just a reflection of one TiVo, so it's "My Shows" will be whatever TiVo it's paired to. But you'll also have the ability to select any other TiVo on the network from a list at the bottom of My Shows and play any recordings from it as well.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> 1) Yes there is a way to have multiple TiVos in the same room without them conflicting. TiVo supports up to 9 different codes for IR or if you just use the RF remotes that come with the Roamios they wont conflict at all. (they are paired to a specific TiVo)


... though you'd still want to go through the process of configuring distinct non-ZERO "remote addresses" for each TiVo in the room and its associated remote, since a Roamio remote control in RF mode reverts to IR mode if it senses it's lost connection with its paired TiVo.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> 2) The Mini is just a reflection of one TiVo, so it's "My Shows" will be whatever TiVo it's paired to. But you'll also have the ability to select any other TiVo on the network from a list at the bottom of My Shows and play any recordings from it as well.


... and you would just need to switch the Mini's "host DVR" connection if you wanted to be able to manage the other TiVo DVR and setup recordings on it.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> A TiVo doesn't have "user profiles", but it has been requested.


sigh....


----------



## b-ball-fanatic (Aug 5, 2003)

BruinGuy said:


> If not, then maybe we need two Tivos.


Do keep in mind that you'd need two cablecards then, and that your cable company will most likely charge you for the second one. (There seems to be really wide variance in how much that is, depending on company and location.)


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Actually the TiVo supports 10 different IR remote "addresses"--0 through 9, but if you want more than one TiVo in the same room you can only use 9 out of the 10 (1-9), because 0 is the universal default and a 0-coded remote will act upon any TiVo in the room, and a 0-coded TiVo will respond to any TiVo remote, regardless of how it's coded.

This is true for the Series 1 TiVos made by Philips and all of the TiVo brand Tivos. The Series 1 and Series 2 TiVos made by Sony use a different set of IR commands and have their own "more than one in the same room" scheme where there is no 0, 1 is the "universal", and you only get 2-9 for separate, non-overriding remote addresses. The other brand TiVos, including satellite models other than the Sony one, if they use a "peanut-shape" remote, probably follow the Philips/TiVo scheme. I have no idea where the Sony DirecTivo lands in all of this, but I suspect it won't respond to a remote that controls a Philips/TiVo TiVo, and that its remote won't control anything else.


----------



## Lord_Vader (Jan 29, 2009)

I don't know if it helps, but I sort mine by date and group them in folders. My wife only wants to watch the new shows, so hers are normally near the top and she just has to look within the first few groups. She used to delete them, but she finally stopped doing that. All of the shows that I keep end up lower on the list and I don't mind scrolling.

Another thought. Maybe you could buy your shows on Amazon and just watch them through the app on the tivo instead of buying a second unit.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

unitron said:


> The Series 1 and Series 2 TiVos made by Sony use a different set of IR commands and have their own "more than one in the same room" scheme where there is no 0, 1 is the "universal", and you only get 2-9 for separate, non-overriding remote addresses.


Didn't the Sonys only go up to 5?


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

Exactly why I have 2 Roamios. One for the man in his cave and one for the princess in her suite. 

My three minis can link to either one and still see the recordings from either box, and the Roamios can view, see and transfer non flagged recordings from one another. If you want to isolate one Roamio with only one Mini, put them on their own isolated network- eg. add another router and connect those Ethernet only with the wan port going to the main router.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Quick question: how is the IR remote address set?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

NOTE: If your remote control is RF-capable, it must be set to IR mode to customize the remote's and DVR's remote address.



Mikeguy said:


> Quick question: how is the IR remote address set?


This should get you there: *link* (just Steps 2-6, if you only have one TiVo in the room)

Good info to note (link):


> One thing that wasn't clear in the past (but may be more evident now) is that the TiVo will absorb any TiVo remote control address when the DVR is on the System Information screen. As soon as the code is set on the System Information screen, you must exit from the screen.
> 
> Only put one DVR at a time on the System Information screen -- and leave that screen as soon as the address has been set.


see also: link


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Great info. there, thanks! 

And so, as the earlier 1-2 switch on an earlier TiVo remote model no longer exists, I guess the way to control 2 TiVo sets in the same area with a single remote would be to use the RF control with 1 set (assuming it has the capability, e.g. with a Roamio) and the IR for the other, using the IR setting info. to avoid conflict between the 2 TiVo's (I'm assuming that the remote, when paired for RF use, still sends out the IR codes--but please correct me, if my assumption is wrong).


----------



## b-ball-fanatic (Aug 5, 2003)

TiVo doesn't make that easy anymore (since the days of the 1-2 switch). One of my long-standing TiVo complaints is that they _still _offer so few options for custom installation...they're just not made to play well in integrated AV setups. Every time a new model is released, it's one of the first things I look for...and they've still never even offered so much as a wired IR jack. Would that be so hard???

I use a programmable central control system, and my approach to controlling the two stacked TiVos in my home theater was to install internal IR blasters. I'm sure it's just an accident of their design, but it's easy to internally block the front IR receiver on TiVos (so you don't have to plaster a bunch of tape on the front, etc.). This makes it easy to control them separately. You can also control any TiVos separately from the mobile apps.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Mikeguy said:


> Great info. there, thanks!
> 
> And so, as the earlier 1-2 switch on an earlier TiVo remote model no longer exists, I guess the way to control 2 TiVo sets in the same area with a single remote would be to use the RF control with 1 set (assuming it has the capability, e.g. with a Roamio) and the IR for the other, using the IR setting info. to avoid conflict between the 2 TiVo's (I'm assuming that the remote, when paired for RF use, still sends out the IR codes--but please correct me, if my assumption is wrong).


You might want to give that a bit more thought since, if you are correct ( and I believe you are), both TiVos would be responding to remote commands when it is in RF mode.

To the OP - do either of the locations where you are going to put a Mini have cable access? If so, just put one of the TiVos there instead.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

lpwcomp said:


> You might want to give that a bit more thought since, if you are correct ( and I believe you are), both TiVos would be responding to remote commands when it is in RF mode.


I guess my thought was, only RF pair the remote to one TiVo set; and then set the IR to only work with the other TiVo set (by pairing the remote and that other TiVo set IR-wise, and setting the IR on the other TiVo to operate on a different IR channel).


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Mikeguy said:


> Great info. there, thanks!
> 
> And so, as the earlier 1-2 switch on an earlier TiVo remote model no longer exists, I guess the way to control 2 TiVo sets in the same area with a single remote would be to use the RF control with 1 set (assuming it has the capability, e.g. with a Roamio) and the IR for the other, using the IR setting info. to avoid conflict between the 2 TiVo's (I'm assuming that the remote, when paired for RF use, still sends out the IR codes--but please correct me, if my assumption is wrong).


That's one approach, though not without caveats. See this post and followups: 
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10421875#post10421875

(edit: 'gist: IR/RF switcharoo works, but RF mode can occasionally fallback to IR signaling if the remote senses a lost connection with its paired DVR.)


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Mikeguy said:


> I guess my thought was, only RF pair the remote to one TiVo set; and then set the IR to only work with the other TiVo set (by pairing the remote and that other TiVo set IR-wise, and setting the IR on the other TiVo to operate on a different IR channel).


The problem with that is that if you are correct that the remote is still sending out IR commands even when it is in RF mode, then both TiVos will be responding. The paired one to the RF signal and the other one to the IR signal.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Mikeguy said:


> I guess my thought was, only RF pair the remote to one TiVo set; and then set the IR to only work with the other TiVo set (by pairing the remote and that other TiVo set IR-wise, and setting the IR on the other TiVo to operate on a different IR channel).


p.s. This is what I'm doing at my sister's place, where I have a Roamio and Minis HDMI-attached to her HDTVs -- but also have another Mini in a closet, downstairs, connected to an in-home broadcasting device so that its signal can be viewed across all the TVs in the house. RF mode contols the TiVo device within the room, while IR mode (w/ the help of Powermid IR extenders) controls the TiVo Mini down in the basement.


The in-room TiVo devices are each configured for IR remote address 1;
The closeted Mini is configured for IR remote address 2;
The remote controls in each room are RF-paired with the TiVo device within the room;
The remote controls are each configured for IR remote address 2;
Use the *TiVo-C/TiVo-D* IR/RF mode switcheroo to alter which device the remote is to control;


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

lpwcomp said:


> The problem with that is that if you are correct that the remote is still sending out IR commands even when it is in RF mode, then both TiVos will be responding. The paired one to the RF signal and the other one to the IR signal.


Yep, you're right--the light bulb just went on for me.  But if I recall correctly, isn't there a way on the remote to set it to shoot out only RF or IR signals at the time? But if I'm remembering correctly, cumbersome for general use--2 remotes would seem to be the way to go.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

krkaufman said:


> Use the TiVo-C/TiVo-D IR/RF mode switcheroo to alter which device the remote is to control


That's what I faintly had been recalling--how is the switching accomplished again?


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Mikeguy said:


> Yep, you're right--the light bulb just went on for me.  But if I recall correctly, isn't there a way on the remote to set it to shoot out only RF or IR signals at the time? But if I'm remembering correctly, cumbersome for general use--2 remotes would seem to be the way to go.


Especially since there is rarely a need to directly access the non-paired TiVo.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

lpwcomp said:


> The problem with that is that if you are correct that the remote is still sending out IR commands even when it is in RF mode, then both TiVos will be responding. The paired one to the RF signal and the other one to the IR signal.


This isn't how it works. (i.e. simultaneous IR & RF signaling)

What *can* happen is that the remote, when in RF mode, may sense it's lost its connection w/ its paired TiVo device and fallback to IR signaling -- in which case, yes, you may get undesired behavior. (w/ chances lessened if the TiVo not in use is kept in standby)

The only way to eliminate this possibility, at present*, is 2 separate remotes (or an IR universal that can be programmed for 2 distinct non-ZERO IR remote addresses for each TiVo).

* (edit) That is, the only way without going back to one of the old IR remotes w/ a 1-2 switch.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Mikeguy said:


> ... how is the switching accomplished again?


Via *TiVo-C/TiVo-D* 

InfraRED mode: Hold 'TiVo' and 'C'/Red until LED flashes red
RF mode: Hold 'TiVo' and 'D'/Green until LED flashes amber


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

If looking for reasons to avoid using the IR/RF switcheroo, see:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=508587


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

What I would do if I were the OP? I would get a second TiVo (Series 4 or 5) and place it in another room - like the Master bedroom.

As planned, I would allocate TiVo 1 in the Family room as Dad's and TiVo 2 in the bedroom as Mom's.

Then mom can access TiVo 2 from TiVo 1, very easily using the Devices option in the "Left Menu".









*Order can be changed and "Devices" can be moved to the top of the list.

Once selected, you are browsing "Mom's TiVo


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

bradleys said:


> What I would do if I were the OP? I would get a second TiVo (Series 4 or 5) and place it in another room - like the Master bedroom.
> 
> As planned, I would allocate TiVo 1 in the Family room as Dad's and TiVo 2 in the bedroom as Mom's.
> 
> Then mom can access TiVo 2 from TiVo 1, very easily using the Devices option in the "Left Menu".


Or, if you're like me and have the left column disabled, through Tivo 2's entry at or near the bottom of Tivo 1's "My Shows".


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

lpwcomp said:


> Or, if you're like me and have the left column disabled, through Tivo 2's entry at or near the bottom of Tivo 1's "My Shows".


Correct, but if what he is trying to do is mimic profiles - I personally would keep the left menu even if he limited it to just "Devices" and "Video Providers"

He seems like a guy with a lot of content - it could be way down on the list and he doesn't want to have to inconvenience his wife! 

(Just noticed, the OP hasn't responded since the first post)


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

lpwcomp said:


> Or, if you're like me and have the left column disabled, through Tivo 2's entry at or near the bottom of Tivo 1's "My Shows".


Right. I neglected to check when a device was handy... Can you still jump between the top and bottom of the list using the SkipForward button?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

bradleys said:


> (Just noticed, the OP hasn't responded since the first post)


Hilarious.

The thread did kinda divert towards Mikeguy's question re: remote address customization, away from the original topic.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

krkaufman said:


> Right. I neglected to check when a device was handy... Can you still jump between the top and bottom of the list using the SkipForward button?


Yes.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

lpwcomp said:


> Yes.


Thanks for the feedback. I've gotta remember that when I'm training the users. My Shows is getting exceedingly long with all the OnePass streaming content in there.

Taking the thread only a bit further off-topic... Do you know if the My Shows listing responds to phone keypad/T9 style entry? For example, assuming I'm sorting by name, jump to entries starting with 'G' if I press '4' on the remote, then jump to 'H' if I press '4' a 2nd time (in quick succession).

Has it ever?


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

krkaufman said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I've gotta remember that when I'm training the users. My Shows is getting exceedingly long with all the OnePass streaming content in there.
> 
> Taking the thread only a bit further off-topic... Do you know if the My Shows listing responds to phone keypad/T9 style entry? For example, assuming I'm sorting by name, jump to entries starting with 'G' if I press '4' on the remote, then jump to 'H' if I press '4' a 2nd time (in quick succession).
> 
> Has it ever?


No to both questions.

Edit: I suppose technically, the answers are "Yes, I know and No it doesn't and never has."


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

krkaufman said:


> Via *TiVo-C/TiVo-D*
> 
> InfraRED mode: Hold 'TiVo' and 'C'/Red until LED flashes red
> RF mode: Hold 'TiVo' and 'D'/Green until LED flashes amber


Thanks, and I get it, now.  And hadn't meant to left-turn the thread. It somewhat veered a bit, given the original post.


----------



## BruinGuy (Apr 16, 2015)

OP here. You guys are awesome! Really! This is a great forum.

So, now, you've given me a strategy. I'm installing the Roamio Plus. So, it can do all of my streaming and downloading of my programs. I like the idea of getting a second Tivo. Could I just get a basic Roamio? It's only $149, the same price as a mini. Sure, I need to get a second cable card and guide, I get that, but the elimination of the Verizon hardware easily offsets those costs. That way my wife has 4 tuners and can record all her shows without having to see my crap. She will have no interest in streaming or downloading so that may be perfect.

I think I'd put her Roamio as the primary one in the family room and put the Plus in the bedroom. We never watch recordings in the bedroom, only live TV. This plan lets her have the least resistance to see her recordings. I'd have to go a few extra steps, if I understand you guys correctly, to see my recorded programs but I'm more tolerant of extra steps than my wife is.

Does this plan hold water? Would you do it this way?


----------



## b-ball-fanatic (Aug 5, 2003)

Sure, you can get as many TiVos as you want!  The added costs would be whatever your provider charges per box, plus the TiVo service on each box.* Do you buy Lifetime or pay monthly?


* I don't know much about Verizon, but if it's anything like Comcast, you may want to get an actual "quote" on the costs of the extra box. In some places, Comcast has charges for the cable card, for the extra outlet, for something called a "technology fee," (whatever the heck that is), and even an "HD" fee.


----------



## b-ball-fanatic (Aug 5, 2003)

BruinGuy said:


> This plan lets her have the least resistance to see her recordings.


How is it the least resistance? The user experience will be the same on both TiVos....


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

BruinGuy said:


> OP here. You guys are awesome! Really! This is a great forum.
> 
> So, now, you've given me a strategy. I'm installing the Roamio Plus. So, it can do all of my streaming and downloading of my programs. I like the idea of getting a second Tivo. Could I just get a basic Roamio? It's only $149, the same price as a mini. Sure, I need to get a second cable card and guide, I get that, but the elimination of the Verizon hardware easily offsets those costs. That way my wife has 4 tuners and can record all her shows without having to see my crap. She will have no interest in streaming or downloading so that may be perfect.
> 
> ...


Yes, that will work fine... I have a suggestion - for the second TiVo, save some money and consider a used lifetimed 2 or 4 tuner Premiere from either Craigslist or eBay.

It is an identical UI experiance and they it will work great with your Roamio Plus.

For you it will just be two extra clicks to view your content from the main TiVo.

Verizon charges about $5 per cable card - with no additional outlet fee.


----------



## BruinGuy (Apr 16, 2015)

bradleys said:


> Yes, that will work fine... I have a suggestion - for the second TiVo, save some money and consider a used lifetimed 2 or 4 tuner Premiere from either Craigslist or eBay.
> 
> It is an identical UI experiance and they it will work great with your Roamio Plus.
> 
> ...


Whoa, this is a new wrinkle. I can buy a used Tivo and the lifetime guide fee can be transferred to me? I don't know anything about Premiere, is it a good product? Can I upgrade it's hard drive also?


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

BruinGuy said:


> Whoa, this is a new wrinkle. I can buy a used Tivo and the lifetime guide fee can be transferred to me? I don't know anything about Premiere, is it a good product? Can I upgrade it's hard drive also?


The Premiere is great as a second TiVo. The navigation is a little slower, but recent updates have closed that gap significantly! Other then that they are identical. (If you are accessing it primarily through the Roamio - there is no difference.

Premieres come in 2 tuner and 4 tuner models depending on your needs.

You can upgrade the hard drive on a Premiere, but it takes a little more effort - imaging the old drive and copying over to the new drive. Lots of advice and instruction on this forum.

You may be able to find a Premiere that has already been upgraded if you look around - most of us have done it.

Pair your TiVos with either an iPad or an Android tablet and use the companion app to do all you content searching and management.

(Lifetime service is transferable to a new owner, and you will never need to pay TiVo another dime)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tivo-Premiere-TCD746320-with-Lifetime-Subscription-/131484394681

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TiVo-Premie...-included-LIFETIME-subscription-/281660231195


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

BruinGuy said:


> ... I'm installing the Roamio Plus. So, it can do *all of my streaming and downloading* of my programs. I like the idea of getting a second Tivo. Could I just get a basic Roamio? ... That way my wife has 4 tuners and can record all her shows without having to see my crap. She will have *no interest in streaming or downloading* so that may be perfect.


If you're still around and haven't already rolled-out your plan, might I ask what you mean by "streaming" in the above context? Are you referring to access to streaming apps content (i.e. Netflix, HuluPlus, etc) or are you referring to the ability to stream your recorded content from the TiVo to mobile devices, etc (i.e. ala the TiVo Stream or built-in equivalent)?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

As foghorn2 suggested above, and given your stated objective to minimize "extra steps" for your wife, you'd probably want to place "your" DVR in the location where she's least likely to use it (or even hide it away somewhere with only a monitor hookup, if you don't have a "man cave"), and install Minis everywhere else. That way her experience would be identical throughout the home. Whenever you want to *manage* your DVR, you'd need to connect a Mini to it but remember to reconnect the Mini to your wife's host DVR to avoid those "extra steps."

With that setup, the only hiccup I see might be how going with 4 tuners for your wife's DVR might conflict with your use of Live TV, since Live TV consumes a tuner on the host DVR -- and the Minis would be attached to her DVR, as their default host DVR connection.

Given that your Minis would connect to your wife's DVR as their default...

If you watch a lot of Live TV throughout the home, and your wife either records a lot of shows or likes post-padding her recordings to ensure they're not cut-off, 4 tuners for her DVR may be cutting it close.

However, if, as you say, you mostly/only watch Live TV in your bedroom and you don't watch any/much recorded content in your bedroom, it *might* make sense to put "your" DVR in the bedroom, and you would just have to compete for the 4 tuners on your wife's DVR if/when trying to watch Live TV through one of the Minis or her DVR.
As for Roamio vs Premiere, just make sure you get a 4-tuner Premiere (4 or XL4), since 4 tuners are required for Mini compatibility. (see also, etc) Beyond that, I don't know what other concerns might exist for making a Premiere your primary DVR in the house, as far as app and OS updates go.

(edit) p.s. If you go the Premiere route, you'll also want to budget for a Roamio-style remote (Roamio or Slide Pro) and, optionally, an RF dongle.


----------

